# A Beginner’s Guide to Buying a Rifle Scope



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/05/josh-wayner/a-beginners-guide-to-buying-a-scope/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No matter what the manufacturers and store owners say, variable scopes are still fragile when compared to fixed-power instruments.
Most hunters don't need more than a four-power scope, and probably would better be served by a zero-magnification, red-dot reflex device. The same is true of "practical shooting" competitors.

I firmly believe that the demand for "4—12x" or "5—25x" rifle scopes, and the like, is more fad and gadgetry than practicality.
But that's just me.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

My main centerfire hunting rifle scope has 2.5 - 8 magnification. I usually turn it down to about 3X mag when it's time to shoot. Turning it up to 8 mag is good for 'glassing the field' but I can only remember one time when I wanted it up that high to shoot.
That one time was at night, using the hood of a truck as a rest and shooting a hog at just over 200 yd.

My 22 LR rifle wears a 2 - 7 magnification scope. 
I only use 7 power to I.D. my target when needed. Like, is that a knot on that tree limb or the head of a squirrel? It's easy to tell with the scope tuned up to 7.

Sam


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The author is a putz. This is not a guide for a beginner, it is a sales pitch for over priced scopes.

GW


----------

